# Wheelie Frage zur dynamischen Bewegung



## Waltroper (26. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe angefangen den Wheelie zu üben und konzentriere mich zur Zeit auf das saubere anheben des Vorderrades, denn wenn es nicht hoch genug steigt oder beim ersten Pedaltritt das ganze Bike kippt, kann man den Versuch eigentlich schon wieder abbrechen.

Es gibt ja zahlreiche Anleitungen wie man das Vorderrad für den Wheelie anhebt, im Prinzip liest man u.a. immer wieder:

Oberkörper nach unten Richtung Lenkstange bewegen, die Arme sind dabei gebeugt.
Dann kräftig ins Pedal treten während man gleichzeitig die Arme durchstreckt um den Oberkörper dynamisch nach hinten zu bewegen..

Wie ist das mit der dynamischen Bewegung genau gemeint, soll man:

- die Arme möglichst kraftvoll durchstrecken, um so viel Schwung für die Bewegung des Oberkörpers nach hinten aufzubauen, der      
  Lenker wird dabei mit nach hinten gerissen.

- den Oberkörper möglichst kraftvoll nach hinten reißen

- die Bewegung nach hinten einfach locker durchführen, während lediglich nur das Pedal kräftig durchgetreten wird

- sontiges?

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## everywhere.local (26. November 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> - die Arme möglichst kraftvoll durchstrecken, um so viel Schwung für die Bewegung des Oberkörpers nach hinten aufzubauen, der
> Lenker wird dabei mit nach hinten gerissen.
> 
> - den Oberkörper möglichst kraftvoll nach hinten reißen



die Bewegung kommt aus dem Rücken, nicht aus den Armen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (26. November 2021)

Kurz gesagt: je mehr Kraft du aufwendest, desto unsauberer wird der Wheelie. Das gilt sowohl für das Durchstrecken der Arme wie auch für den Tritt in die Pedale.
Beim Strecken der Arme geht es nicht darum, kraftvoll am Lenker zu reißen, sondern um die Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten. Es geht um den Schwung, den der Oberkörper erzeugt.
Mit dem Tritt in die Pedale unterstützt du diesen Impuls. Wenn die Technik sauber sitzt, wirst du merken, wie wenig Kraft von Nöten ist.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (26. November 2021)

Mir geht es so: Je mehr Arbeit aus den Beinen kommt, desto sauberer komme ich nach oben. Wenn ich den Impuls größtenteils aus den Armen erzeuge, dann muss ich mehr ausgleichen weil ich nicht mehr so gut im Gleichgewicht bin.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (26. November 2021)

Ich denke drei Dinge sind beim Anheben des Vorderrades für den Wheelie entscheidend:

Erstens das richtige Timing, d.h. der Tritt in die Pedale und der Schwung mit dem Oberkörper nach hinten muss gut synchronisiert sein. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann benötigt man gar nicht so viel Schwung mit dem Oberkörper. Ob Letzterer dann mehr vom Rücken oder aus den Armen kommt, halte ich für nicht so entscheidend. Man kann auch gut die Rückfederung der Federgabel zu Hilfe nehmen.
Wie genau das Timing funktioniert, lernt man alleine durch Üben. Da hilft einem alle Therorie nicht weiter.
Leider dauert es deswegen noch mal eine Weile, bis diese Bewegung zuverlässig als Automatismus abgerufen werden kann, und man sich nicht immer super konzentrieren muss, damit es einigermaßen klappt.

Der zweite wichtige Punkt ist, die richtige Trittfrequenz zu kennen, bei der einem das Hochlupfen des Vorderrades am leichtesten fällt. Abhängig vom Gang gilt es die richtige Geschwindigkeit für den Wheeliezu wählen - bzw. umgekehrt.

Die dritte und wie ich finde schwierigste Sache hat mit dem Anheben des Vorderrades an sich nichts mehr zu tun, sondern ist der Übergang vom Hochlupfen in die Gleichgewichtsphase  ... also der genau richtig dosierte erstmalige Einsatz der Bremse sobald man das Rad oben hat.  Leider sorgt beim Wheelie-Lernen ein Angstreflex oder so ständig dafür, dass man zu stark an der Bremse zieht und gleich wieder herunterklatscht.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. November 2021)

Ich fahre seit 40 Jahren Wheelie, das wichtigste ist üben, üben, üben. Wenn ich im Winter mal ein par Wochen nicht fahre oder ein neues Bike habe, tue ich mir bei den ersten Versuche auch wieder schwer. Und du hast recht, am Anfang gerade zu bleiben ist das Wichtigste. Trotzdem schon mal das Bremsen üben, auch wenn du am Anfang noch zu hart bremst. Das gibt dir die Sicherheit das du nicht hinten runterfällst falls du mal zu hoch ziehst. 
Ein Typ meinerseits, am MTB nicht die leichtesten Gänge benutzen, da geht das VR zwar einfach nach oben, aber das Bike kommt dann sehr schnell hoch (oft sehr schief) und man lässt das Treten kurz sein und fällt wieder runter. Man kann auch mit einer starken Untersetzung die Geschwindigkeit nicht fahren die man später während dem Wheelie braucht. 
Wichtig ist das zwischen erstem Hochziehen und weiter im Wheelie fahren keine Tretpause ensteht, d.h. da muss ein eher fließender Übergang entstehen und immer Druck am Pedal. Am Anfang wirst du dabei immer schneller werden, aber so schafft man auch erstmal 20-30m.
Wenn du dann den Sweetspot gefunden hast und das Dosieren mit der Bremse gelernt hast, kannst du auch deine Geschwindigkeit regeln. Ziel sollte ja sein das du die Bremse möglichst selten einsetzt. Eine gute Übung hierfür ist, das Bike einfach mal im Wheelie rollen lassen ohne Treten, nur mit Hilfe der Bremse den Wheelie halten, d.h. dass du dazu immer an der Grenze zum hinten runterfallen unterwegs bist. So ähnlich wie beim Manual mit Bremse. Diese Übung funktioniert am besten auf einer leichten bergab Strecke. Für die ersten Wheelie Versuche finde ich es aber einfacher wenn es leicht bergauf geht, da dann das VR leichter hochgeht und durch den geringeren Krafteinsatz das Bike nicht so verissen wird und abkippt.
Noch ein Tip wenn du Fully fährst, Dämpfer erstmal sperren oder härter aufpumpen. Mit einem Hardtail ist das üben leichter, ist nicht so ein „schwammiges“ Gefühl. 
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass, und sei nicht enttäuscht wenn es nicht klappt. Die wenigsten Mountainbike sind gute Wheelie Fahrer. Ich z.B. habe es mittlerweile (bin auch schon 53) aufgegeben den Manual ohne Bremsen zu lernen. Obwohl ich vom BMX komme schaffe ich nur ein par Meter, aber das reicht mir fürs MTB/Dirtbike im Bikepark oder auf dem Pumptrack.


----------



## Waltroper (27. November 2021)

Dann dürfte der Hauptfaktor die Gewichtsverlagerung durch die Bewegung sein.
Ein Ruck am Lenkrad entsteht ja immer, wenn man sich nach hinten bewegt und die Arme in die Streckung übergehen. Das ist der Moment wo auch ein Zug am Lenker entsteht und sich das Vorderrad vom Boden abhebt.

Von daher kann ich das nur bestätigen, das zu viel Kraft auch mehr Unruhe in den Wheelie bringt.
Das Vorderrad stieg oftmals höher und sauberer, wenn ich eigentlich gar nicht vor hatte den
Kipp-Punkt zu erreichen, in dem ich mit weniger Krafteinsatz, mich auf das Timing und die Bewegung konzentriert habe.

Was mir beim sauberen Anheben auch hilft ist die Gabel.

Hier lasse ist kurz vor dem Anheben die Vorderradbremse etwas schleifen um so zusammen mit der Bewegung die Gabel noch mehr zu komprimieren. Ein kurzes anbremsen statt nur schleifen lassen geht auch, braucht aber etwas Übung um das richtige Timing zu finden.

Mit der Vorderradbremse die Gabel zu komprimieren mache ich eigentlich beim Motorrad-Wheelie, da ist es beim Slow-Wheelie eine übliche Technik um das Vorderrad sauber anzuheben.

Offenbar ist beim MTB- Wheelie ein anbremsen nicht üblich, wofür es bestimmt Gründe gibt.

Dann werde ich unter der Berücksichtigung eurer Tipps mal weiter üben  und Danke für die Rückmeldungen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. November 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> die Bewegung kommt aus dem Rücken, nicht aus den Armen...


Genau- u. Deshalb isch's mir vor zwei Wochen heftig in den Rücken gefahren, dass ich dann nach der Tour 4 Tage flach lag, mich kaum rühren konnte- Alter Mann halt, wie Manche sagen.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. November 2021)

Ich würde nicht anbremsen, aber die Gabel bewusst komprimieren indem du mit dem Oberkörper Druck erzeugst, d.h. nach vorne gehst und dann mit Hilfe des Impulses der ausfedernden Federgabel und deines Oberkörpers das VR hochziehst. So mach ich das beim MTB auch. Noch Wenn du es auf dem Motorrad kannst, dann bin ich mir sicher das du es auf dem MTB auch bald heraus hast. Ich finde es mit einem Motorrad sehr viel schwieriger, gerade das Dosieren mit der Bremse finde ich mit dem Rad viel einfacher. Bin unter anderem mit 17 Jahren zwei Jahre Motorrad Trial gefahren und habe danach einige Jahre eine Enduro gefahren. 
Noch ein Tip den wir Anfang der Achtziger auf dem BMX schon angewendet haben, kurz nach dem das VR abhebt die Vorderradbremse ziehen. Wenn du dann fürs Gleichgewicht/Kippen am Lenker etwas dagegenlenkst (auch ein wichtiger Tip) hast du die Unwucht vom rotierenden Reifen nicht. Hört sich blöd an, aber man kann durch leichtes lenken sogar Kurven fahren.


----------



## Eiler (27. November 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> Dann dürfte der Hauptfaktor die Gewichtsverlagerung durch die Bewegung sein.
> Ein Ruck am Lenkrad entsteht ja immer, wenn man sich nach hinten bewegt und die Arme in die Streckung übergehen. Das ist der Moment wo auch ein Zug am Lenker entsteht und sich das Vorderrad vom Boden abhebt.
> 
> Von daher kann ich das nur bestätigen, das zu viel Kraft auch mehr Unruhe in den Wheelie bringt.
> ...


Der wirkliche Hauptfaktor ist, dass es insgesamt einen sauberen aufeinander abgestimmten Bewegungsablauf sein muss - das bedeutet, dass du nicht zu stark antreten, nicht zu stark am Lenker ziehen, nicht zu stark dich nach hinten lehnen darfst. Es muss alles passen, desto einfacher ist es das Vorderrad anzuheben und desto einfacher ist es den Wheely anschließend zu halten. Was hilft ist es anfangs leicht bergauf zu üben. Wenn du dann mal 100 Meter schaffst, dann übe in der Ebene. In der Ebene - Bremse schleifen lassen, öffnen und dann wie gesagt muss alles passen, siehe oben. Kriegste nur hin mit viel Üben - wirklich viel üben, also automatisierte Abläufe. Wenn du mitdenken musst, wirds nix.


----------



## Waltroper (28. November 2021)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Genau- u. Deshalb isch's mir vor zwei Wochen heftig in den Rücken gefahren, dass ich dann nach der Tour 4 Tage flach lag, mich kaum rühren konnte- Alter Mann halt, wie Manche sagen.


eigentlich wollte ich es nicht schreiben, aber da jetzt das Eis gebrochen ist 

Ich hatte glücklicherweise bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Rücken gehabt, auch nicht bei den intensiven Wheelie- Trainings mit einer Ausnahme:
als Ich die Bewegung nur noch aus dem Rücken gemacht habe, ging es mir genau so.
Bei einer Trainingszeit von 1 ½ Stunden dürften es gute 100 Versuche pro Tag gewesen sein das Vorderrad anzuheben, jedoch am dritten Tag musste ich vor lauter Rückenscherzen für ein paar Tage das Training unterbrechen.
Das seitliche Kippen wurde durch die reine Rückenbewegung auch nicht besser.

Nachdem sich vor gut zwei Wochen mein Rücken wieder erholt hat und ich wieder mehr die Arme für die Bewegung nach hinten einsetze, ist das Rücken- Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Wie macht ihr anderen die Bewegung, mehr aus dem Rücken oder Armen bzw. in Kombination?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (28. November 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich es nicht schreiben, aber da jetzt das Eis gebrochen ist
> 
> Ich hatte glücklicherweise bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Rücken gehabt, auch nicht bei den intensiven Wheelie- Trainings mit einer Ausnahme:
> als Ich die Bewegung nur noch aus dem Rücken gemacht habe, ging es mir genau so.
> ...


Wenn wir von Wheelies reden, im Sitzen und mit Treten, kommt die Kraft bei mir aus den Beinen.
Oder sprichst du über Manuals, im Stehen und ohne Treten? Dann komprimiere ich die Federgabel etwas und nütze den Impuls beim Ausfedern um weniger Kraft aufwenden zu müssen. Arme angewinckelt, dann Strecken und Oberkörper (Masse) nach hinten. Eigentlich wie beim Hochziehen beim Bunny Hop.


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. November 2021)

heut war`s gut - zwei Wochen danach hat der Rücken keine Probleme gemacht.
Obwohl es heut recht frisch war.


----------



## Waltroper (28. November 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> im Sitzen und mit Treten,


 
Ja, es geht um den sitzenden Wheelie.

Ich hatte geschrieben: „als Ich die Bewegung nur noch aus dem Rücken gemacht habe“
Sorry, das ist etwas ungenau beschrieben.

Mit der Bewegung meinte ich speziell die Art wie ich den Oberkörper angehoben habe, während ich ins Pedal trete.

Mal über die Arme (Lenker wegstoßen) und mal nur über die Rückenmuskeln.


----------



## Mimsey (28. November 2021)

Das wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach ein gerader Rücken, versuche so über der Hinterrad Nabe mit den Rücken eine Vertikale Linie zu bilden, das Vorderrad kann extrem hoch kommen, je nach feeling und sattelhöhe, kann dein Vorderrad schon mal höher oder tiefer am sweetspot sein. Sattel hoch, Vorderrad Tief, Sattel unten Rad Steil  
Push in die Gabel, beim ausfedern den Dominanten Fuß auf ca 11 Uhr Stellung haben und reintreten, während der Oberkörper sich in die grade Rücken Position bewegt. 
Wenn du "zuweit" kommst, Bremse leeeicht, wichtig dabei, weiter Treten. 
Ich neige immer dazu, den Lenker nach Rechts einzuschlagen, Hand links dann lösen und one hand fahren, klingt schwer ist aber einfacher, weil man besser mehr Gewicht über dem Hinterrad hat während das Vorderrad Tiefer hängt.


----------



## der Trixxer (29. November 2021)

Wenn du mit engeschlagenem Lenker mit einer Hand fährst und es dann vorne runtergeht, wie bekommst du das VR gerade bevor es auf dem Boden aufsetzt?


----------



## Mimsey (29. November 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wenn du mit engeschlagenem Lenker mit einer Hand fährst und es dann vorne runtergeht, wie bekommst du das VR gerade bevor es auf dem Boden aufsetzt?


du hast ja immer noch die rechte am Lenker.. ist ja kein widerstand  lässt sich easy wieder ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (29. November 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> du hast ja immer noch die rechte am Lenker.. ist ja kein widerstand  lässt sich easy wieder ausrichten


Der Wiederstand ist doch das Körpergewicht das am eingeschlagenen Lenker nach hinten zieht? Frage nur, da ich ab und zu das einhändige Wheeliefahren probiere und immer mit Kraft versuche den Lenker gerade zu halten. das kostet echt Körner. Vielleicht muss ich es einfach so probieren wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. November 2021)

Ich habe oft kinder ( 10 -14 j) beim wheelie beobachtet. Die bringen ein riesen 29er bike locker nach oben. Gabel wird komprimiert aber eine oberkörperbewegung ist fast nicht zu beobachten. Offensichtlich kommt viel kraft aus den beinen. Sie fahren das ganze aus einer sehr langsamen bewegung fast aus dem stand.
Im mittel sind es aber nur wenige, die es so schnell und sicher lernen.


----------



## ron101 (30. November 2021)

Kann den Einarmigen zwar nicht, aber wenn dann geht der bestimmt besser mit der nicht gestreckten Armen Wheely Technik, also mit den lockeren Armen und mit dem Hintern auf den Sattel balancierend.

Für die Wheelifans unter Euch mit Instaaccount kann ich mal OBLOXKZ empfehlen.


----------



## Waltroper (30. November 2021)

wenn ich den Sweet-Spot erreiche ist mein Rücken immer noch leicht nach vorne gebeugt (ist im Bild zum besseren Verständnis etwas übertrieben dargestellt






Lehne ich mich weiter nach hinten um mit dem Rücken gerade zu werden, muss ich abbremsen da ich sonst nach hinten kippe.
Setze ich mich (wie beim Gamechanger-Tipp ) weiter nach vorne auf dem Sattel habe ich folgendes festgestellt:


der Rücken ist im Sweet-Spot gerade
das Bike kippt beim Anheben weniger
ich kann mit dem Steißbein Druck auf das Sattelende ausüben.
insgesamt habe ich mehr Kontrolle im Sweet-Spot da ich den Lenker besser im Griff habe und muss mich nicht mehr mit den Fingerspitzen halten(die Arme sind hierbei ausgestreckt)

Ich hatte zuvor angenommen, das wenn ich etwas über dem Sattelende sitze, das ich dann mehr Druck nach hinten aufbauen kann.
Ist das so üblich das man beim Wheeie weiter vorne sitzt oder ist bei meinem Bike der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Sattel zu groß?

Aktuell ist der Sattel ca. 1cm nach hinten versetzt, der Lenker in der Mittelstellung.


----------



## boris1967 (30. November 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> Bei einer Trainingszeit von 1 ½ Stunden dürften es gute 100 Versuche pro Tag gewesen sein das Vorderrad anzuheben, jedoch am dritten Tag musste ich vor lauter Rückenscherzen für ein paar Tage das Training unterbrechen.


Absolut kontraproduktiv. Viel zu viel, sowohl für den Lerneffekt, als auch für den Körper. 
Zwischendurch auch mal ruhig 1-2 Wochen Pause einlegen (hat was mit der Ausbildung von  neuronalen Verknüpfungen zu tun, oder so, habe ich vo son paar Gitarreros und hst mir schon oft beim Erlernen komplexer Bewegungsabläufe geholfen).


----------



## ron101 (30. November 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> weiter vorne sitzt


Mach ich auch so, kann dann besser mit dem Hintern auf dem Sattel druckaufbauen und mich dort abstützen. Entlastet die Arme.


----------



## Mimsey (30. November 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Der Wiederstand ist doch das Körpergewicht das am eingeschlagenen Lenker nach hinten zieht? Frage nur, da ich ab und zu das einhändige Wheeliefahren probiere und immer mit Kraft versuche den Lenker gerade zu halten. das kostet echt Körner. Vielleicht muss ich es einfach so probieren wie du es beschreibst.


Naja, ich hab den Lenker im Anschlag vom Knockblock, du ziehst nicht mehr nach hinten, sondern hälst dich mehr dran fest und der arm zieht eher nach oben(gestreckt möglicherweise leicht geknickt), da der Griff jetzt ja zwischen Sattel und Vorbau ist.
Wenn dein Vorderrad fällt, einfach den Arm wieder in normale Position, geht ja flott! Plus der Schwerpunkt ändert sich durch den freien Arm, ich habe das gefühl, deutlich weniger festzuhalten, weil mehr aus Balance kommt. Fühlt sich an wie Einrad..


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (2. Dezember 2021)

Passt gut zum Thema hier: Das brandneue und absolut sehenswerte Tutorial "How To Wheelie With Professional Mountain Biker Wyn Masters!", also jenem der mehr Wheelies gezogen hat, als es Sandkörner an Neuseelands Stränden gibt. Seine Technik zum Lupfen des Vorderrades z.B. kann man da sehr gut studieren.
Dazu Übungsanregungen zu Manual und Lanual für die Spezialisten.


----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2021)

Der Gamechanger Tipp wurde ja hier schon genannt, auch welche Rolle dabei die Position auf dem Sattel spielt! Das ändert Vieles, hier in einem aktuelleren Video zeige ich das nochmal genauer (besser es auch visuell zu sehen und damit zu verstehen):






LG,
Marc


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Kannst du mit der hohen Trittfrequenz auch längere Zeit Wheelies fahren? Ich fahre deutlich schwerere Übersetzungen und seit 40 Jahren mit gestreckten Armen, außer bei Kurven. Mit so einer hohen Trittfrequenz wie im Video lernt man sicher nicht, wie man lange Wheelies fährt. 
Wenn man im Sweet Spot fahren kann, ist es immer möglich mit einer Hand zu fahren und es ist auch egal wie du die Arme hast. Die werden dann eh nicht mehr so viel belastet, es ist dann eher wie Einradfahren. Ich finde wenn die Arme angewinkelt sind, kann ich auch, ermüdet man schneller. Wenn ich Wheelie fahren lernen will, geht es doch darum dauerhaft Wheelie zu fahren und damit meine ich mehrere hundert Meter. Im Video sieht es oft so aus, das deine Geschwindigkeit zunimmt und du das Vorderrad dann absetzt, da du nicht mehr schneller Treten kannst bei der hohen Trittfrequenz. 
Ich denke es gibt einfach viele Arten den Wheelie zu lernen. Ein Einrad Fahrer hat keine Arme zur Verfügung, aber dafür einen Sattel der es ihm ermöglicht mit dem Becken und dem Körper das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Das funktioniert beim MTB Sattel, je nach Form, nicht so gut, auch wenn man nach vorne rutscht. Den Sattel meines Bikes wähle ich danach aus ob ich damit lange Touren fahren kann und nicht ob er gut für Wheelies ist. 
Der Wheelie ist eh ein Eisdielen Trick und für das Mountainbike eher unwichtig. Macht natürlich Spass wenn man ihn kann, aber fürs Mountainbiken ist der Manual viel wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Kannst du mit der hohen Trittfrequenz auch längere Zeit Wheelies fahren? Ich fahre deutlich schwerere Übersetzungen und seit 40 Jahren mit gestreckten Armen, außer bei Kurven. Mit so einer hohen Trittfrequenz wie im Video lernt man sicher nicht, wie man lange Wheelies fährt.
> Wenn man im Sweet Spot fahren kann, ist es immer möglich mit einer Hand zu fahren und es ist auch egal wie du die Arme hast. Die werden dann eh nicht mehr so viel belastet, es ist dann eher wie Einradfahren. Ich finde wenn die Arme angewinkelt sind, kann ich auch, ermüdet man schneller. Wenn ich Wheelie fahren lernen will, geht es doch darum dauerhaft Wheelie zu fahren und damit meine ich mehrere hundert Meter. Im Video sieht es oft so aus, das deine Geschwindigkeit zunimmt und du das Vorderrad dann absetzt, da du nicht mehr schneller Treten kannst bei der hohen Trittfrequenz.



Wenn Du bei gebeugten Armen eine Ermüdung spürst, hast Du noch Zug in den Armen und machst es nicht über den Sattel. Probier ruhig noch etwas damit rum! Trittfrequenz ist Geschmackssache.

Ein aktuelles Wheelie-Video von einem der Styler aus diesem Genre:


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei gebeugten Armen eine Ermüdung spürst, hast Du noch Zug in den Armen und machst es nicht über den Sattel. Probier ruhig noch etwas damit rum! Trittfrequenz ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> Ein aktuelles Wheelie-Video von einem der Styler aus diesem Genre:


Ich will es ja mit Absicht nicht über den Sattel machen, das geht mir zu sehr auf die Weichteile. 
Die Biker, wie Jake100, die den ganzen Tag Wheelie fahren haben die Sattelneigung so eingestellt, dass der Sattel beim Wheelie annähernd waagrecht ist. So haben sie auch besser die Möglichkeit, wie beim Einradfahren, über den Sattel zu steuern. Die benutzen spezielle Räder, die sich von einem Mountainbike Fully im Fahrverhalten stark unterscheiden. Deshalb ist die Technik für mich nicht interessant. Ich schau mir lieber an wie Downhiller wie Wyn Masters oder Bernard Kerr auf ihren Fullies Wheelies, Manuals und Lanuals fahren. Die fahren so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Vielleicht ist das veraltet, aber es funktioniert sehr gut mit einem Fully. Und vielleicht bringt es auch mehr um später den Manual zu lernen. Da fährt man auch mit gestreckten Amen und muss mit Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten. Fürs Mountainbike ist für mich der Wheelie nur die Vorstufe zum Manual.


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Warner und Öhler zeigen dir, wie du deinen Wheelie perfektionierst
					

Die beiden Pros zeigen dir die feine Technik hinter einem klassischen Wheelie und wie du ihn perfektionierst.




					www.redbull.com
				




Hier wird der Wheelie super erkärt. Da werden die wichtigen Dinge kurz erklärt um ihn zu lernen. Sattel runter, Übersetzung im Mittefeld, Bergauf üben, das Hochziehen vom Vorderrad und die Ausgleichsbewegungen die man machen kann. Mehr Erkärung braucht es erstmal nicht für einen Anfänger.
Das mit Sattel runter finde ich sehr wichtig, da dann der Schwerpunkt runter kommt und das Bike samt Fahrer nicht so kippelig ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Das mit Sattel runter finde ich sehr wichtig, da dann der Schwerpunkt runter kommt und das Bike samt Fahrer nicht so kippelig ist.


Tiefer Schwerpunkt macht eher kippeliger. Der Dreh ist es, dass der Schwerpunk jetzt etwas weiter nach hinten rutschen kann. Deswegen kann man auch die Arme anwinkeln.


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Tiefer Schwerpunkt macht eher kippeliger. Der Dreh ist es, dass der Schwerpunk jetzt etwas weiter nach hinten rutschen kann. Deswegen kann man auch die Arme anwinkeln.


Widerspricht meiner Praxiserfahrung, und wohl auch die Anderer die Wheelie fahren können. Probiere es einfach mal aus. Einmal mit komplett ausgefahrener Sattelstütze und einmal ca. 4-5 cm tiefer. Du wirst den Unterschied merken. Und ich die denke auch die Physik bestätigt meine These.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Probiere es einfach mal aus.


Da in fast jedem Lehrvideo zum Wheelie empfohlen wird, den Sattel runterzustellen hatte ich das auch öfter ausprobiert. Bin aber nie dahintergekommen, was der Vorteil sein soll. Von Nachteil ist hingegen, dass man, tiefergelegt, sich schwerer tut, den nötigen Druck auf die Pedale zu bekommen. Dieser ist jedoch wichtig, um anfangs hochzukommen, und danach, wenn das Vorderrad droht wieder abzusinken, um schnell genug wieder näher in den Sweet Spot-Bereich zu kommen - man also nicht übermäßig stark beschleunigen muss. Gerade für einen Anfänger ist ja das Spiel zwischen Bremsen und Beschleunigen sehr anstrengend.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Widerspricht meiner Praxiserfahrung, und wohl auch die Anderer die Wheelie fahren können. Probiere es einfach mal aus. Einmal mit komplett ausgefahrener Sattelstütze und einmal ca. 4-5 cm tiefer. Du wirst den Unterschied merken. Und ich die denke auch die Physik bestätigt meine These.


Welcher meiner beiden aussagen widersprichst du?
Das mit der tiefern sattelstütze habe ich schon ausprobiert. Es hilft, auch wenn der wheelie noch nicht mein freund ist. Ob jetzt der schwerpunkt etwas nach hinten wandert, ist nicht einfach zu erklären. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keim überzeugendes bild dafür gefunden. Allgemein balancieren sich höher liegende schwerpunkte leichter als tiefer liegende. Das kann man gut mit verschieden langen besenstielen ausprobieren. Auch ein sehr hohes einrad (zirkus, festumzüge) lässt sich gut balancieren, wenn man einmal oben ist. 
Seit ich den sattel etwas tiefer stelle, komme ich gelegentlich ganz leicht in des softpoint und erschrecke dann jedesmal, sodass ich stoppe. Aber das wird.



Marc B schrieb:


> Der Gamechanger Tipp wurde ja hier schon genannt, auch welche Rolle dabei die Position auf dem Sattel spielt! Das ändert Vieles, hier in einem aktuelleren Video zeige ich das nochmal genauer (besser es auch visuell zu sehen und damit zu verstehen):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für das video. 

Sweet point ich komme! 

(Habe ich extra so für den bumsierungsfaden des KTWR formuliert, damit die mal wieder etwas zum zitieren haben.)


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich will es ja mit Absicht nicht über den Sattel machen, das geht mir zu sehr auf die Weichteile.
> Die Biker, wie Jake100, die den ganzen Tag Wheelie fahren haben die Sattelneigung so eingestellt, dass der Sattel beim Wheelie annähernd waagrecht ist. So haben sie auch besser die Möglichkeit, wie beim Einradfahren, über den Sattel zu steuern. Die benutzen spezielle Räder, die sich von einem Mountainbike Fully im Fahrverhalten stark unterscheiden. Deshalb ist die Technik für mich nicht interessant. Ich schau mir lieber an wie Downhiller wie Wyn Masters oder Bernard Kerr auf ihren Fullies Wheelies, Manuals und Lanuals fahren. Die fahren so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Vielleicht ist das veraltet, aber es funktioniert sehr gut mit einem Fully. Und vielleicht bringt es auch mehr um später den Manual zu lernen. Da fährt man auch mit gestreckten Amen und muss mit Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten. Fürs Mountainbike ist für mich der Wheelie nur die Vorstufe zum Manual.




Wyn Masters fährt Wheelies häufig mit dem Geheimtipp  Also gebeugte Arme, Aufrechter Oberkörper und das VR wird über den Sattel oben gehalten. Puh, also man drückt ja nirgends mit den Weichteilen auf den Sattel, sondern man rutscht etwas nach vorne auf dem Sattel und kann dann mit dem Po gegen die Flanken des Sattels drücken, dort wo er breiter wird. Wyn:

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CT3PYJKFAGw/


			https://www.instagram.com/reel/CWZCcMTlF2A/
		


LG,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2021)

@der Trixxer Ich finde Jake100 hat seinen Sattel noch recht normal eingestellt, er fährt ein simples MTB Hardtail übrigens. Für einen Wheelie Rekordversuch hat sich Manu Scheidegger den Sattel krass eingestellt, hier der Vergleich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Welcher meiner beiden aussagen widersprichst du?


Der Aussage „tiefer Schwerpunkt macht eher kippeliger“, das ist nicht meine Erfahrung.


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> @der Trixxer Ich finde Jake100 hat seinen Sattel noch recht normal eingestellt, er fährt ein simples MTB Hardtail übrigens. Für einen Wheelie Rekordversuch hat sich Manu Scheidegger den Sattel krass eingestellt, hier der Vergleich:



Screenshot aus dem verlinkten Video von Jak


Marc B schrieb:


> @der Trixxer Ich finde Jake100 hat seinen Sattel noch recht normal eingestellt, er fährt ein simples MTB Hardtail übrigens. Für einen Wheelie Rekordversuch hat sich Manu Scheidegger den Sattel krass eingestellt, hier der Vergleich:


Ein Screenshot von dem von dir verlinkten Video zeigt das Jake100 seinen Sattel schon stark nach vorne gekippt hat. Kann ja jeder so machen wie es ihm passt. Ich persönlich fahre nur selten Wheelie mit meinem MTB und baue es dafür nicht extra um.



Das Rad das er fährt ist ein Collective C100 und das ist extra für das Wheelie fahren gebaut. Hier zum Nachlesen: 








						C100
					






					www.collectivebikes.com
				



collective-c100-mtb-v2-concrete-grey

Nicht falsch verstehen ich finde das Video super geil, aber das hilft nicht bei der Frage wie man den Wheelie lernen kann. Und wie man auch sehen kann, er fährt auch den Sattel so tief wie möglich.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> er fährt auch den Sattel so tief wie möglich.



...er streut ja auch reichlich Manuals und diverse Kunststückchen zwischen rein - vermutlich nicht nur während der Videodrehs.


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Bin aber nie dahintergekommen, was der Vorteil sein soll


Der Vorteil ist, dass man nicht so leicht zur Seite kippt.


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2021)

@der Trixxer Hatte nur jakes altes Rad gesehen, aber klar passt er es an. Wyn jedoch nicht, er macht das ja mit dem Fully  Hier geht es ja nicht um richtig oder falsch, aber die Variante mit gebeugten Armen und aufrechteren Oberkörper macht nur Sinn in Kombination mit dem "das VR über den Sattel oben halten" und den damit verbundenen Effekt, dass die Arme easy und relaxed sind ohne viel Zugkräfte.


----------



## NukaCola (4. Dezember 2021)

Keine Ahnung ob es Richtig oder Falsch gibt, aber man sollte jedenfalls nicht komplett unkonfortabel sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (4. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist, dass man nicht so leicht zur Seite kippt.


Ja, das ist die Lehrmeinung. Stimmt deswegen vermutlich auch. Man kann halt so die Knie weiter nach außen bringen um wieder in´s Gleichgewicht zu kommen. Ich habe mir vermutlich von Anfang an angewöhnt weniger mit den Knien zu arbeiten und stattdessen das Fahrrad unter mir nach links oder rechts zu neigen. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das aber nur ein😉


----------



## Waltroper (9. Dezember 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich es nicht schreiben, aber da jetzt das Eis gebrochen ist
> 
> Ich hatte glücklicherweise bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Rücken gehabt, auch nicht bei den intensiven Wheelie- Trainings mit einer Ausnahme:
> als Ich die Bewegung nur noch aus dem Rücken gemacht habe, ging es mir genau so.
> ...


 
wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich das mit dem Üben etwas übertrieben habe(150 mal das Vorderrad ohne Pause anheben usw. 
zudem wurden die Bewegungen mit maximaler Kraft und ruckartig durchgeführt um das Vorderrad anzuheben, was natürlich auf die Dauer für den Rücken nicht gut ist.

Mittlerweile mache ich die Bewegung zum Teil auch über den Rücken wieder, allerdings nur ganz locker.
Ich denke spätestens wenn man sich im Wheelie befindet und den Rücken gerade hält, kommen die Rückenmuskeln eh zum Einsatz


----------



## Waltroper (9. Dezember 2021)

Waltroper schrieb:


> wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich das mit dem Üben etwas übertrieben habe(150 mal das Vorderrad ohne Pause anheben usw.
> zudem wurden die Bewegungen mit maximaler Kraft und ruckartig durchgeführt um das Vorderrad anzuheben, was natürlich auf die Dauer für den Rücken nicht gut ist.
> 
> Mittlerweile mache ich die Bewegung zum Teil auch über den Rücken wieder, allerdings nur ganz locker.
> Ich denke spätestens wenn man sich im Wheelie befindet und den Rücken gerade hält, kommen die Rückenmuskeln eh zum Einsatz





Waltroper schrieb:


> wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich das mit dem Üben etwas übertrieben habe(150 mal das Vorderrad ohne Pause anheben usw.
> zudem wurden die Bewegungen mit maximaler Kraft und ruckartig durchgeführt um das Vorderrad anzuheben, was natürlich auf die Dauer für den Rücken nicht gut ist.
> 
> Mittlerweile mache ich die Bewegung zum Teil auch über den Rücken wieder, allerdings nur ganz locker.
> Ich denke spätestens wenn man sich im Wheelie befindet und den Rücken gerade hält, kommen die Rückenmuskeln eh zum Einsatz


 
Um nochmals auf meine Frage und eure Kommentare  zurückzukommen,
nach meinen bescheidenen Erfahrungen, bringen gewaltsame und explosionsartige Bewegungen nur Unruhe in den Wheelie. Dessen  war  ich mir anfangs gar nicht so bewusst und hatte versucht, das fehlende Geschick und die mangelnde Erfahrung mit viel Kraft ausgleichen .

Mir persönlich hat das folgende Video sehr weitergeholfen 




Es wird zusätzlich auch auf die Ursachen der üblichen Probleme eingegangen und gezeigt wie man sie vermeiden kann.

Mittlerweile klappt der Wheelie  am Besten wenn ich die Bewegung (speziell das nach hinten lehnen des Oberkörpers) so locker wie möglich mache.

Durch viel ausprobieren und analysieren habe ich herausgefunden, wie sich das Vorderrad nochmals leichter anheben lässt:
Während man sich vorbeugt, den Hintern ein wenig über den Sattel anheben (quasi etwas über dem Sattel schweben) und erst  mit der Bewegung nach hinten den Sattel belasten.
Klingt wie ein Geheimtipp aber probiert es einfach mal aus.

Wenn das Timing und die Bewegung stimmt, lässt sich das Vorderrad tatsächlich mit relativ wenig Kraftaufwand anheben.

Sattelhöhe:
hier im Video ist schön zu sehen wie sich die Sattelhöhe auf den Sweet-Spot (Balancepoint) auswirkt.Je niedriger der Sattel um so steiler ist der Winkel des Bikes im Sweet-Spot, siehe Zeitindex 5:12 




ebenso spiet dabei die Streckung der Arme eine Rolle  -  6:08


----------



## fone (22. März 2022)

Ich übe ja schon länger ab und an den Wheelie, seit es nicht mehr so oft auf die DH-Strecke geht. Die Entwicklung ist leider recht langsam. Hat vermutlich auch mit meinem grundsätzlich sehr mäßigen Talent fürs Balancieren etc. zu tun.

Anyway. Was mir aktuell einen kleinen Schub gegeben hat, ist eine Variante, die ich die Tage zufällig bei Sam Pilgrim gesehen habe.
Und zwar hebt er das Vorderrad im Stehen an und setzt sich erst während des Anhebens hin. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Wyn Masters das genauso macht.

Hört sich erst mal kompliziert zwengs Timing an, hat bei mir aber sehr schnell ganz gut funktioniert. Großer Vorteil für mich beim Üben: Das Rad wird gerader angehoben und ich kipp viel seltener sofort zur Seite weg.
Außerdem entlastet diese Bewegung deutlich die Arme und Schultern, ist irgendwie automatisch flüssiger und sanfter als das ruckartige Anreißen über den Oberkörper/Arme (zu dem man sich im Sitzen gerne verleiten lässt).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich übe ja schon länger ab und an den Wheelie, seit es nicht mehr so oft auf die DH-Strecke geht. Die Entwicklung ist leider recht langsam. Hat vermutlich auch mit meinem grundsätzlich sehr mäßigen Talent fürs Balancieren etc. zu tun.
> 
> Anyway. Was mir aktuell einen kleinen Schub gegeben hat, ist eine Variante, die ich die Tage zufällig bei Sam Pilgrim gesehen habe.
> Und zwar hebt er das Vorderrad im Stehen an und setzt sich erst während des Anhebens hin. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Wyn Masters das genauso macht.
> ...


Da kommst du erst jetzt damit an, wo ich schon seit 10 jahren übe!
Aus dem stehen das vorderrad hochziehen hatte ich schon am anfang immer an minidrops an bushaltestellen gemacht. Kein problem. Jetzt muss ich mich danach nur noch erschöpft in den sattel fallen lassen und weiter treten - richtig?


----------



## fone (22. März 2022)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da kommst du erst jetzt damit an, wo ich schon seit 10 jahren übe!
> Aus dem stehen das vorderrad hochziehen hatte ich schon am anfang immer an minidrops an bushaltestellen gemacht. Kein problem. Jetzt muss ich mich danach nur noch erschöpft in den sattel fallen lassen und weiter treten - richtig?


Die Technik für alte Männer, genau!

Aber wieso ich?  Manche Profis machen das ja offenbar (heimlich) schon immer so.

Ich fand es nur erwähnenswert, weil ich es zum Üben sehr angenehm finde und kaum was zu dieser Technik gelesen habe. (oder bewusst verdrängt weil ich es für schwierig hielt?)
Wechsele jetzt gerne alle paar Versuche die "dynamische Bewegung" ab und gestern ist mir mein bester Wheelie ever gelungen. Könnten schon 20 m gewesen sein - ja, ich hab kein Talent...


----------



## Eiler (22. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich übe ja schon länger ab und an den Wheelie, seit es nicht mehr so oft auf die DH-Strecke geht. Die Entwicklung ist leider recht langsam. Hat vermutlich auch mit meinem grundsätzlich sehr mäßigen Talent fürs Balancieren etc. zu tun.
> 
> Anyway. Was mir aktuell einen kleinen Schub gegeben hat, ist eine Variante, die ich die Tage zufällig bei Sam Pilgrim gesehen habe.
> Und zwar hebt er das Vorderrad im Stehen an und setzt sich erst während des Anhebens hin. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Wyn Masters das genauso macht.
> ...


Wenn du ruckartig Anreisen tust, dann wird es eher schwierig mit dem Wheelie. Der Wheelie geht am besten mit einer sauberen flüssigen Bewegung und Unruhe wie beim Anreisen oder plötzliche Bewegungen sind möglichst zu vermeiden. Der wirkliche Hauptfaktor ist, dass es insgesamt einen sauberen aufeinander abgestimmten Bewegungsablauf sein muss - das bedeutet, dass du nicht zu stark antreten, nicht zu stark am Lenker ziehen, nicht zu stark dich nach hinten lehnen darfst. Es muss alles passen, desto einfacher ist es das Vorderrad anzuheben und desto einfacher ist es den Wheelie anschließend zu halten. 
Vorderrad im Stehen anheben und dann hinsetzen erschwert das Unternehmen Wheelie in aller Regel - deutliche Änderung des Schwerpunkts und Anpassung an die Veränderte Positionierung auf dem Rad. Pilgrim und Masters machen das nicht weil sie den Wheelie noch lernen wollen, sondern gerade deshalb weil sie den Wheelie perfekt beherrschen.


----------



## scratch_a (22. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich übe ja schon länger ab und an den Wheelie, seit es nicht mehr so oft auf die DH-Strecke geht. Die Entwicklung ist leider recht langsam. Hat vermutlich auch mit meinem grundsätzlich sehr mäßigen Talent fürs Balancieren etc. zu tun.
> 
> Anyway. Was mir aktuell einen kleinen Schub gegeben hat, ist eine Variante, die ich die Tage zufällig bei Sam Pilgrim gesehen habe.
> Und zwar hebt er das Vorderrad im Stehen an und setzt sich erst während des Anhebens hin. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Wyn Masters das genauso macht.
> ...



Hast du zufällig ein Video parat, wo es so vor geführt wird? Würde mich auch interessieren, vielleicht mache ich dann auch endlich etwas Fortschritte


----------



## der Trixxer (22. März 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein Video parat, wo es so vor geführt wird? Würde mich auch interessieren, vielleicht mache ich dann auch endlich etwas Fortschritte


Bei 2.35 sieht man es glaube ich:


----------



## k0p3 (25. März 2022)

In meinen Augen bringt das so einiges mehr an Unruhe in die Bewegung und macht den Ablauf einiges komplexer. Zudem ist der Schwerpunkt im Stand etwas mehr auf dem Vorderrad und macht das Anlupfen schwieriger. 
Aber wem es so hilft... 

Bei laufendem langsamen Pedalieren ab der kurz vor 12.00Uhr Pedalstellung mit der Aufrichtbewegung beginnen und dabei dann gleichzeitig beherzt reintreten. Der Gang sollte nicht zu groß oder zu klein sein. Das merkt man aber schnell. 
Entweder reicht die Power in den Beinen nicht zum anheben oder das Vorderrad fällt ab, weil man mit dem Kurbeln nicht nachkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. März 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein Video parat, wo es so vor geführt wird? Würde mich auch interessieren, vielleicht mache ich dann auch endlich etwas Fortschritte


klar.






Oops, genau. Wurde oben schon verlinkt.


----------



## fone (25. März 2022)

Hab ich vor 2 Wochen zufällig gesehen, mal ausprobiert und fand es hilfreich. Gefühlt wird das Anheben des Vorderrads flüssiger und runder.

Ausprobieren kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## ylfcm (25. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Gefühlt wird das Anheben des Vorderrads flüssiger und runder.


Man hat so halt einfach mehr Kraft und mehr Spielraum um sein Gewicht zu verlagern. Je nach Geschwindigkeit und Übersetzung hat man auch gar keine andere Wahl, wenn man das VR hochbekommen will.
Probieren sollte das ruhig jeder mal, egal ob und in welchem Ausmaß man die Technik dann übernimmt. Dieses Gefühl, dass das VR mit dem richtigen Timing fast mühelos nach oben kommt, muss man erstmal erlebt haben und da viele viel zu Steif nur mit Kraft arbeiten, kann der Ansatz da einige Augen öffnen.


Ich persönlich bin ja immer noch großer Fan vom klassischen Hochstarter/Stehwheelie. Gerade in Kombination mit Manuals macht das einen Riesenspaß und vor der Stylepolizei fahr ich einfach weg  👺


----------



## Marc B (4. April 2022)

Auf jeden Fall, Vielfalt ist wichtig und jeder kann so für sich passende Techniken finden bzw. sie kombinieren!


----------



## Jürsch (8. Juni 2022)

Ich übe den Wheelie seit 6 Wochen. Nun hat es irgendwie klick gemacht. Nicht dass ich jetzt unbegrenzt fahren kann, nein, davon bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt - sind nur vielleicht 20-25 Meter. Aber was mir auffällt ist, dass ich jetzt wesentlich öfters einen guten Wheelie reproduzieren kann. War vorher nicht so, da klappte jeder 10 Versuch einigermaßen, jetzt ist es jeder 2. oder 3. Versuch - bin voll begeistert.
Und noch etwas fällt auf: Wenn ich den Wheelie auf Grund mangelnder Stabilität abbrechen muss, so glaube ich dass das jetzt nicht mehr so dilettantisch aussieht - fahre dann ganz normal weiter als ob ICH den Wheelie beenden wollte. Kommt einfach besser wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit trainiert...
Ich übe mit Sattel tiefer und Sattelspitze abgesenkt. Bin aber am Experimentieren.


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2022)

Mit einem Beitrag um 13:37 bist du eh schon ein Gewinner. 

Wie oft übst du?

Ich warte darauf, dass es klick macht. Ich denke immer, irgendwann muss der Körper und das Gehirn doch kapiert haben wie es geht. Aber die Verbesserungen bewegen sich im Meter-Bereich. Und, gottseidank, wie du sagst, im häufigeren Erfolg eines guten Ansatzes.
Meine Frau sagt immer, ich müsste wahrscheinlich öfter üben. Zwei Mal die Woche und dann wieder zwei Wochen Pause bringt einfach nicht den Durchbruch. Gefühlt ist zwar jedes Mal ein Versuch dabei, der etwas besser ist als alle vorigen aber mir fehlt das Gefühl, dass irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommen könnte, ab dem ich dann wirklich weiß, was ich tue.


----------



## der Trixxer (9. Juni 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Mit einem Beitrag um 13:37 bist du eh schon ein Gewinner.
> 
> Wie oft übst du?
> 
> ...


Übst du auch das dosieren mit der Bremse? Wenn man das VR hochbringt ist das Einsetzen der Bremse der nächste Schritt. Wenn du das beherrscht, kannst du auch längere Wheelies fahren.


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Übst du auch das dosieren mit der Bremse? Wenn man das VR hochbringt ist das Einsetzen der Bremse der nächste Schritt. Wenn du das beherrscht, kannst du auch längere Wheelies fahren.


Die feine Dosierung ist tatsächlich ein Thema. Manchmal klappt es mit der Bremse ganz gut, manchmal wird ein blödes  Wippen daraus, aber viel zu oft lässt ein "leichter" Korrekturversuch das Vorderrad unrettbar sinken oder auch mal runter klatschen. Ich fahr ja schon ein paar Jahre und hätte gedacht das grundsätzliche Dosieren der Bremse müsste ich eigentlich drauf haben. Naja... doch nicht so feinfühlig. 

Wie übe ich das effektiv?

Aus den Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit würde ich jetzt behaupten, mit einer (alten) Formula Bremse wäre das Dosieren einfacher als mit der Shimano.


----------



## Jürsch (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo, also ich glaube im Gehirn fällt die Entscheidung ob es klappt oder nicht, Muskel, Knochen und Sehnen sind nur ausführende Organe...
Es müssen die neuronalen Netze im Kopf neu gesponnen werden und bis die sitzen, das kann schon etwas dauern.

Wie schon erwähnt, trainiere ich seit 6 Wochen. Allerdings bin ich so ziemlich jeden Tag damit beschäftigt - 30 - 60 Min. Manchmal tuen mir die Knochen weh, so dass ich ein zwei Tage dann nicht fahre - was mir schwerfällt. Ich glaube man muss nicht jeden Tag trainieren um guten und zügigen Fortschritt zu erzielen Allerdings halte ich 2 Wochen Pause in der Lernphase für etwas unzureichend.

Ich habe das Glück dass meine Frau des öfteren Nordic Walking betreibt, so dass ich mich da hervorragend einklinke und nebenher fahre - so kann ich sehr entspannt meine Übungen machen.

War heute auch wieder unterwegs und hab diesmal mit dem Reifendruck herumexperimentiert. Anfangs daheim den HR gut aufgepumpt. Ergebnis: Nicht gut. Das Balancieren klapptte gar nicht gut. Druck abgelassen bis der Reifen fast walkt, Ergebnis: Sehr gut. Balancieren klappt um Welten besser. Hab einen ganz normalen Stollenreifen. Allerdings ist die Kurvenstabilität nicht gut, also wieder etwas mehr Druck drauf gegeben. Ergebnis: Stabilität in Kurven ist wieder gut, Balancieren ist auch gut.
Ich stelle fest, dass vom guten Anheben des VR alles weitere abhängt. Mein Augenmerk richtet sich nun vermehrt auf sauberes und beherztes Anheben. Dabei komprimiere ich die Gabel, gebe etwas  Pedaldruck und "wuchte" das Rad in der Hauptsache mit dem Oberkörper in Richtung Sweet Spot (SSP), die Arme dabei langgestreckt. Den SSP auf Anhieb zu erreichen ist bei mir das Ziel. Dabei sollte man keine Angst haben übers Ziel hinauszuschießen; man fängt das Ganze mit der Bremse eben wieder behutsam ein - ist besser als durch hektisches Strampeln den Wheelie zu retten. Oftmals steht das Bike jetzt nach dem Hochziehen auf Anhieb wie angenagelt im SSP, so dass mich das ein wenig verblüfft. Das ist Übungssache, darauf trainiere ich erstmal. So klappt dann bei mir auch die Weiterfahrt ziemlich entspannt. Ich hatte heute mehrere Momente, wo ich mich während des Wheelies bewusst "entspannt" habe. Na ja, so 30 Meter waren es heute mehrmals - für mich großartig.

Immer dranbleiben und experimentieren, so entstehen die Fortschritte - das Gehirn wird es regeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (9. Juni 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Aus den Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit würde ich jetzt behaupten, mit einer (alten) Formula Bremse wäre das Dosieren einfacher als mit der Shimano.


Je direkter und kraftvoller die Bremse bremst, je schwieriger. Mit meiner jetzigen MT5 finde ich es schwieriger als vorher mit einer Formula Cura 2. Die war besser zu dosieren. Und gaaaaanz früher mit Felgenbremse, war es wirklich einfacher.


----------



## Jürsch (9. Juni 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Je direkter und kraftvoller die Bremse bremst, je schwieriger. Mit meiner jetzigen MT5 finde ich es schwieriger als vorher mit einer Formula Cura 2. Die war besser zu dosieren. Und gaaaaanz früher mit Felgenbremse, war es wirklich einfacher.


Mit der Hinterradbremse habe ich auch so meine Probleme. Die Empfindlichkeit hat mir schon einige verheißungsvolle Wheelies zunichte gemacht.


----------



## StelioKontos (10. Juni 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, trainiere ich seit 6 Wochen. Allerdings bin ich so ziemlich jeden Tag damit beschäftigt - 30 - 60 Min. Manchmal tuen mir die Knochen weh, so dass ich ein zwei Tage dann nicht fahre - was mir schwerfällt. Ich glaube man muss nicht jeden Tag trainieren um guten und zügigen Fortschritt zu erzielen Allerdings halte ich 2 Wochen Pause in der Lernphase für etwas unzureichend.


Den größten Sprung hatte ich nach einer Woche Pause vom Training. Plötzlich lief es viel besser als die Woche zuvor, bei der ich alle 1-2 Tage 30-60 min geübt habe. Was mir damals auch aufgefallen ist, dass es einfach Tage gibt an denen es nicht so gut läuft wie davor. An solchen Tagen ist es besser einfach abzubrechen.


----------



## Jürsch (10. Juni 2022)

Das stimmt, das muss erwähnt werden - nicht jeder Tag ist mit Fortschritt gesegnet. Und der Frust wächst und ich frage mich ob das alles überhaupt Sinn macht...
Also bei mir sind das Phasen, die sich länger hinziehen können. Was mir weiterhilft, ist eine Umstellung der Übungstechnik / Taktik. Und wenn ich erstmal nur normal Rad fahre oder separate Übungen mache zB balancieren im Stand oder einfach nur ein paar Stoppies, die Sattelhöhe verändere und was mir sonst noch so einfällt. Und noch etwas ist bei mir wichtig: Ich muss zumindest einigermaßen gut gelaunt und auch ausgeschlafen sein - müde und mit Ärger im Bauch trainiert sich's mit Sicherheit nicht gut


----------



## k0p3 (10. Juni 2022)

@fone 
Weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, wie du das mit der Bremse machst, aber vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes:
Versuche mal den Bremshebel dauerhaft gezogen zu halten, ohne wirklich am Druckpunkt zu sein. So musst Du beim Bremsimpuls nicht jedesmal den kompletten Leerhub überdrücken und bist damit möglicherweise etwas feinfühliger


----------



## Jürsch (10. Juni 2022)

Den Bremshebel bediene ich mit dem Zeigefinger - machen wahrscheinlich die meisten. Um übermäßigen Leerhub zu vermeiden, hab ich den Hebel so eingestellt dass die Bremswirkung frühzeitig einsetzt- ohne übermäßigen Leerhub. So kann ich besser dosieren und es gibt mir mehr Sicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffmann45 (10. Juni 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Man hat so halt einfach mehr Kraft und mehr Spielraum um sein Gewicht zu verlagern. Je nach Geschwindigkeit und Übersetzung hat man auch gar keine andere Wahl, wenn man das VR hochbekommen will.
> Probieren sollte das ruhig jeder mal, egal ob und in welchem Ausmaß man die Technik dann übernimmt. Dieses Gefühl, dass das VR mit dem richtigen Timing fast mühelos nach oben kommt, muss man erstmal erlebt haben und da viele viel zu Steif nur mit Kraft arbeiten, kann der Ansatz da einige Augen öffnen.
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich bin ja immer noch großer Fan vom klassischen Hochstarter/Stehwheelie. Gerade in Kombination mit Manuals macht das einen Riesenspaß und vor der Stylepolizei fahr ich einfach weg  👺


Genauso. Und vor allem vorher visualisieren. Und dann das Hirn ausschalten und schon flutscht es.


----------



## Jürsch (11. Juni 2022)

Frage: Klappt der Wheelie sofort nach dem ersten Versuch oder müsst ihr euch erst ein paar Minuten warmpedalieren.


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> @fone
> Weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, wie du das mit der Bremse machst, aber vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes:
> Versuche mal den Bremshebel dauerhaft gezogen zu halten, ohne wirklich am Druckpunkt zu sein. So musst Du beim Bremsimpuls nicht jedesmal den kompletten Leerhub überdrücken und bist damit möglicherweise etwas feinfühliger


Danke. 
Das mit dem bereits gezogenen Bremshebel mach ich eh, aber es stimmt schon, die abruptesten Abstürze passieren, wenn ich eben mal nicht dran gedacht habe.


----------



## Jürsch (13. Juni 2022)

@fone Trainiere die HR Bremse gesondert. Ohne einen Wheelie fahren zu wollen, nur das VR anheben und in Richtung Kipppunkt befördern, so dass du einbremsen musst. Dabei möglichst so einbremsen, dass du dich im Balancepunkt wiederfindest, dann das ganze abbrechen und wieder neu beginnen.
Nach dem 50. oder 100. Versuch wird es sich langsam im Kopf "einbrennen" so dass dann alle weiteren Einbremsungen zukünftig unbewusster ablaufen werden.
Bin selbst noch am lernen aber ich glaube gerade das Bremsen bzw. Justieren mit der Bremse muss später unbewusst und unweigerlich passieren - wie beim normalen Fahrradfahren - hat man es erstmal gelernt, ist das seitliche Wegkippen kaum mehr möglich.


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Frage: Klappt der Wheelie sofort nach dem ersten Versuch oder müsst ihr euch erst ein paar Minuten warmpedalieren.


Manchmal klappt der erste Versucht auf dem Weg zum "Trainingsareal" super, dann kommt eine Durststrecke und erst nach gesammelter Konzentration geht's wieder bergauf.
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich sagen nein, kein Warmpedalieren erforderlich.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (13. Juni 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Frage: Klappt der Wheelie sofort nach dem ersten Versuch oder müsst ihr euch erst ein paar Minuten warmpedalieren.


Hochkommen und ein Stückchen Wheelieren klappt sofort. Ist aber vom Bewegungsablauf eher bemüht und eckig. Der zweite Wheelie ist deutlich eingeschwungener, flüssiger.


----------



## Jürsch (14. Juni 2022)

Ich komme auch schon beim ersten Versuch einigermaß hin, fühl mich aber noch nicht wohl dabei.

Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet: Kipp ich nach hinten bremse ich, kippe ich nach vorne pedaliere ich. So weit so gut.
Nur beim seitlichen Wegkippen weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich dagegen machen soll. Mit den Knien klappt irgendwie nicht. Egal wie weit ich die ausstrecke, es zeigt kaum bis gar keine Wirkung. Wenn ich den Lenker ein Stück weit einschlage, glaube ich dass sich die Fahrtrichtung etwas ändert, aber kippen tue ich trotzdem.
Was mach ich falsch, habt ihr noch eine Idee?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (14. Juni 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Ich komme auch schon beim ersten Versuch einigermaß hin, fühl mich aber noch nicht wohl dabei.
> 
> Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet: Kipp ich nach hinten bremse ich, kippe ich nach vorne pedaliere ich. So weit so gut.
> Nur beim seitlichen Wegkippen weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich dagegen machen soll. Mit den Knien klappt irgendwie nicht. Egal wie weit ich die ausstrecke, es zeigt kaum bis gar keine Wirkung. Wenn ich den Lenker ein Stück weit einschlage, glaube ich dass sich die Fahrtrichtung etwas ändert, aber kippen tue ich trotzdem.
> Was mach ich falsch, habt ihr noch eine Idee?


Ich bin gespannt, ob jemand da einen speziellen Tipp hat. Ich glaube da hilft nur üben, üben und weiterüben.


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Mit den Knien klappt irgendwie nicht


Mit dem Hintern/Hüfte ist vielleicht im sitzen etwas schwieriger aber effektiver.


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Ich komme auch schon beim ersten Versuch einigermaß hin, fühl mich aber noch nicht wohl dabei.
> 
> Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet: Kipp ich nach hinten bremse ich, kippe ich nach vorne pedaliere ich. So weit so gut.
> Nur beim seitlichen Wegkippen weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich dagegen machen soll. Mit den Knien klappt irgendwie nicht. Egal wie weit ich die ausstrecke, es zeigt kaum bis gar keine Wirkung. Wenn ich den Lenker ein Stück weit einschlage, glaube ich dass sich die Fahrtrichtung etwas ändert, aber kippen tue ich trotzdem.
> Was mach ich falsch, habt ihr noch eine Idee?



Ich habe das gleiche Problem. 
Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass man die Knie gleich von Anfang an etwas nach außen "drehen" soll, damit man mehr Platz zum korrigieren hat. Funktioniert bei mir aber auch nur hin und wieder. Übe wohl zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürsch (15. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich mich komisch verrenke (mit Rücken/Hüfte), habe ich schon das Gefühl dass sich da was ausgleichen lässt, im Moment aber nicht reproduzierbar. Das sieht wohl auch ein bisschen doof aus - aber egal, wenn's dem Fortschritt dient.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Knie gleich von Anfang an etwas nach außen


Mach ich auch so, habe das Gefühl gibt so mehr Stabilität von anfang an.


----------



## ylfcm (16. Juni 2022)

Mit etwas geöffneten Knien befindet man sich in einer besseren Ausgansposition um in beide Richtungen noch Spielraum zu haben. Knie sowieso, daher auch den Sattel ein Stück runter.
Ansonsten ist gerade die seitliche Balance eine reine Übungssache, weil da das Timing ungeheuer viel ausmacht. Kennt ja jeder von der seitlichen Balance beim Laufen, wenn das ein oder andere Bier das Timing um ±100ms verschiebt   

Wenn man mal total genervt vom ewigen zur Seite fallen ist, kann man immerhin einfach schneller fahren und die Problematik so reduzieren. Per pedes im Suff is das keine Lösung!


----------



## Jürsch (3. Juli 2022)

Ich kann mittlerweile so 30m zurücklegen, wenn es gut  läuft. Ich glaube da ging noch viel mehr, doch leider bremsen mich meine Knie im Moment etwas ein   Ich hab in beiden Knien beim Pedalieren Schmerzen, die verhindern dass ich die Balance besser in den Griff bekomme - 
wahrscheinlich überlaste ich meine Knie durch das Üben ein wenig. Ich hatte jetzt mal 3-4 Tage pausiert doch leider ist keine Besserung eingetreten.

Wie ist das bei euch? Habt ihr Kniebeschwerden und falls ja habt ihr ein Geheimrezept?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (4. Juli 2022)

Übst Du mit abgesenktem Sattel?
Sonst stelle ihn einfach wieder hoch. Ist besser für die Knie und m. E. klappt der Wheelie genauso gut.


----------



## Jürsch (4. Juli 2022)

Ja, hatte den Sattel ein Stück tiefer, jetzt aber wieder etwas höher gestellt.
Ich mache diverse Dehnübungen für die Knie und trage eine Manschtte ums rechte. Zusätzlich achte ich dass ich niedrige Gänge fahre.
Zumindest das rechte Knie schmerzt jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Jürsch (13. September 2022)

So, es klappt besser mit dem Wheelie. Auch dank der zahlreichen Lehr-Videos im Netz - auch die beiden Lehrfilme von Jake100 finde ich interessant. Am besten alle Lehrvideos immer mal wieder anschauen, so mache ich es.
Der Sattel bleibt nun ziemlich tief eingestellt und etwas nach vorn geneigt. Das ist vielleicht etwas kippliger aber mit Hüfte und Beinen gut beherrschbar.
Was nervt: Bin ich eine Zeit lang im Wheelie, kommt plötzlich der Moment, wo ich das VR nicht mehr oben halten kann. Also ob eine unsichtbare Hand mir das VR herunterdrückt. Ich bemerke nicht den Moment wo ich kräftiger pedalieren muss...
Was mir auffällt: Es scheint zwei Arten von Balancepunkte zu geben. Einer wo ich das Rad oben hab, den Balancepunkt spüre,  aber nicht wirklich mit dem Gesäß die Sitzfläche des Sattels - obwohl ich draufsitze. Diese Wheelies klappen ganz gut, sind aber nicht ganz so angenehm. Und dann gibt es den Balancepunkt wo ich genau den Sattel spüre. Das sind die besten und angenehmsten Wheelies, weil sie wenig Kraft kosten und ruhiges Pedalieren ermöglichen.
Ganz langsam fange ich an leichte Kurven zu nehmen.


----------



## Waltroper (10. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich übe ja schon länger ab und an den Wheelie, seit es nicht mehr so oft auf die DH-Strecke geht. Die Entwicklung ist leider recht langsam. Hat vermutlich auch mit meinem grundsätzlich sehr mäßigen Talent fürs Balancieren etc. zu tun.
> 
> Anyway. Was mir aktuell einen kleinen Schub gegeben hat, ist eine Variante, die ich die Tage zufällig bei Sam Pilgrim gesehen habe.
> Und zwar hebt er das Vorderrad im Stehen an und setzt sich erst während des Anhebens hin. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Wyn Masters das genauso macht.
> ...


 
_„Das Rad wird gerader angehoben und ich kipp viel seltener sofort zur Seite weg. „_

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, wenn man den Wheelie aus dem Stand startet.


Zudem verlagert sich beim Stehen der Schwerpunkt mehr nach vorne, so das die Gabel stärker komprimiert wird, welche dann bei der Gewichtsverlagerung/Bewegung nach hinten wieder ausfedert und das Anheben des Vorderrades erleichtert.


----------



## Jürsch (11. November 2022)

Ich hebe das Rad meist im Sitzen an, auch da komprimiere ich die Gabel (gelegentlich). Im Stehen klappt ganz gut mit einem etwas höheren Gang. Seitliches Wegkippen gleiche ich mit der Hüfte und Knien aus - geschieht mittlerweile im Unterbewussten. Der Sattel ist eher tief eingestellt.
Mein Problem liegt beim Kurvenfahren. Ich schaffe leichte Kurven nur ab und an, ich weiß einfach nicht was da genau zu beachten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. November 2022)

War dieses Jahr fleißig am am Kurven üben.
Bin noch nicht ganz da wo ich hin will, aber ich behaupte mal…: Bei bis ca 90 Grad- Kurven hilft es sich ganz leicht mit dem Oberkörper auf die kurveninnere Seite zu lehnen. Die Kurve gelingt dann fast von selbst. Bei stärkeren/engeren Kurven am besten auch noch zusätzlich nach hinten lehnen, da man ja etwas Geschwindigkeit verliert.


----------



## Jürsch (13. November 2022)

Hab heute mal etwas rumprobiert. Das mit den Kurven klappt wenn ich den Oberkörper ganz leicht eindrehe. Nach rechts bei rechtskurven nach links bei Linkskurven. Nur mit der Dosierung hab ich noch so meine Probleme - da komme ich manchmal aus der Kurve nicht mehr heraus.


----------



## oldschool racer (14. November 2022)

Ich "lenke" über die Oberschenkel und schlage entsprechend den Lenker ein. Ansonsten hilft für den Anfang sicher ein hoher Gang und langsames Treten und vor allem eine hoch eingestellte Sattelstütze um überhaupt in das Gefühl seiner Balance zu kommen


----------



## Jürsch (6. Dezember 2022)

Hat eigentlich der Radstand (kurz oder lang) bei gleicher Kettenstrebenlänge eine Auswirkung auf den Wheelie?


----------



## oldschool racer (6. Dezember 2022)

Ein längerer Radstand bei gleicher Körpergröße ermöglicht das Vorderrad näher am Boden zu halten als mit kürzerem Radstand. Beim Manual erledigt die Verlängerung der stehende Körper.


----------



## Jürsch (6. Dezember 2022)

Verstehe, jetzt wo drüber nachdenke.
Ich will mir demnächst ein Hardtail zulegen und da stellt sich die Frage welche Rahmengröße.
Da ich überwiegend mit Sattel tief fahre (um Wheelie zu fahren) dürfte das bike doch größer ausfallen. Also ein L statt M Rahmen. Bei M und tiefem Sattel kommt mir das bike nämlich ziemlich kurz vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (6. Dezember 2022)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Ein längerer Radstand bei gleicher Körpergröße ermöglicht das Vorderrad näher am Boden zu halten als mit kürzerem Radstand. Beim Manual erledigt die Verlängerung der stehende Körper.


Ich hätte jetzt das Gegenteil behauptet.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Kettenstreben und Sitzwinkel gleich sind: 

1. Das Vorderrad ist weiter vorne -> längerer Hebel -> mehr Gewicht muss nach hinten, um ausbalanciert zu sein. Da deine Sitzposition unverändert ist, musst du weiter nach hinten / Vorderrad muss höher.

2. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass der längere Radstand vermutlich durch einen längeren Reach bedingt ist, dann ist dein Körper zusätzlich noch weiter nach vorne gelehnt, wodurch der Effekt noch verstärkt wird und du noch weiter nach hinten/ mit dem Vorderrad hoch musst.

Ich glaube aber, dass der Unterschied zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen so gering ist, dass er kaum spürbar ist. Vor allem wenn man die beiden nicht direkt vergleichen kann.


----------



## Jürsch (6. Dezember 2022)

Ok, jetzt, wo ich wieder darüber nachdenke, glaube ich dass das Vorderrad beim langen Radstand genauso hochsteigen kann wie bei einem kurzen Radstand. Um die gleiche Höhe (gleicher Winkel) zu erreichen, muss man sich aber weiter nachhinten lehnen.
Die eigentliche Frage ist aber: Welcher Radstand macht zum Wheeliefahren mehr Sinn. Kurzer Radstand mit 1,10cm oder langer Radstand mit 1,20m


----------



## StelioKontos (6. Dezember 2022)

Wenn es dir nur um Wheelies geht, ist es meiner Meinung nach egal, da du dich eh erst an das neue Rad gewöhnen musst. Wenn ich eine Weile nur auf dem einen gefahren bin, muss ich erst wieder eine Weile auf dem anderen üben, dass die da auch wieder so gut funktionieren. Ich hab jetzt nicht das Gefühl, dass wheelies auf dem einen Rad schwerer sind als auf dem Anderen, sie sind nur anders.

Radstand alleine hat eh keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Wheelies und Manuals, wichtig sind da Kettenstrebenlänge, Stack/Reach/Oberrohr und beim Wheelie der Sitzwinkel. Kürzeres Oberrohr/Reach und Kettenstreben sowohl höherer Stack und beim Wheelie flacherer Sitzwinkel machen das Balancieren auf dem Hinterrad einfacher.

Wenn du aber das Hardtail zum allgemeinen Tricks üben willst, also auch Manual, Bunny Hop, Stoppie etc. geht das mit einem kleineren Rahmen leichter. Und wenn es nur zum Tricksen sein soll, macht auch ein Dirtjumper oder sogar Trial-Bike oder BMX Sinn (Ok, wheelies sind damit nicht so gut weil der Sitzt nur Deko ist)


----------



## aka (6. Dezember 2022)

Jürsch schrieb:


> Verstehe, jetzt wo drüber nachdenke.
> Ich will mir demnächst ein Hardtail zulegen und da stellt sich die Frage welche Rahmengröße.
> Da ich überwiegend mit Sattel tief fahre (um Wheelie zu fahren) dürfte das bike doch größer ausfallen. Also ein L statt M Rahmen. Bei M und tiefem Sattel kommt mir das bike nämlich ziemlich kurz vor


Wenn du Wheelie fährst dann nehm doch das Vorderrad gleich raus, dann spielt der Radstand keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Jürsch (6. Dezember 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Wenn du Wheelie fährst dann nehm doch das Vorderrad gleich raus, dann spielt der Radstand keine Rolle mehr.


Na ja, in ganz seltenen Fällen will ich doch mal auf zwei Räder fahren


----------

